# Moving from NZ to UAE - shared container



## sn003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to know if there are any companies that offer shared containers for moving from NZ to UAE. Checked few of them and could find only the ones that offer whole container.

Any info appreciated.
Cheers,
NS


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The first one that comes to mind would be Ecu-Line who are on both islands. They were (when I was working in the industry) quite well known for LCL shipments worldwide. A quick Google search will find their contact details.


----------



## sn003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot LesFroggits! I will check with them.

Cheers!


----------



## tumeketewaka (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey bro we have some containers taking cars back to NZ. We may be able to take it back for a cost. Depends what it is. Let me know I am there from 14-20 October.


----------

